# Getting Rid of Debug Window



## cdenny (Mar 11, 2006)

I was playing around with some HME applications and hit the thumbs-down button which brought up the debug window. I have tried everything to get rid of it, but it shows up during every HME app. 

Does anyone know how to get rid of it?

Thanks!


----------

